

The Termite and the Architect - acsillag
http://nautil.us/issue/8/home/the-termite-and-the-architect

======
cfontes
Interesting, but again too long... I hate when people stretch articles like
that and It's frustrating that it doesn't have a picture of the actual
building.

I've googled and this image looks like the real thing

[http://www.asknature.org/images/uploads/product/373ec79cd6db...](http://www.asknature.org/images/uploads/product/373ec79cd6dba791bc00ed32203706a1/eastgatecc_by_bschwann.jpg)

~~~
GFischer
I agree, the article is a bit long, but I liked the discussion on biomimicry
at the end

[http://biomimicry.org/what-is-biomimicry/](http://biomimicry.org/what-is-
biomimicry/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomimetics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomimetics)

------
jimworm
One might take the Kowloon Walled City as an example of organic human
architecture.

It would indeed be interesting to see where architecture ends up when given a
ride on a genetic algorithm, although the parameters will need to be very,
very detailed, and might be compiled from inputs such as "people always get
lost at these 5 intersections", "this corner smells bad on hot days", and "raw
sewage comes out of my tap when more than 6 people shower at the same time".

